# Parachute jigs



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey so this is the first time I have made a parachute jig. I poured, painted, tied, and rigged it myself. Four you guys that pull them any pointers would be appreciated. This one is on a four ounce ball head but my mold can do 4, 5, and 6 oz.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Haven't logged on in here in a long time but this got me motivated. That's a great tie for your first one. Much better than my first few (or couple dozen) parachute attempts. Looks like you got the collar (hair sticking out under your wraps) nice and even which a lot of guys don't do. The biggest things is when you look at the lure from the top with the hair splayed out, make sure that your individual strands are not crossed as will happen as your adding hair or tightening your wraps if you aren't careful. Hard to tell if that's the case in your pic, it may be that you just need to brush it out. After I tie mine, especially if the hair was sitting in some dealers wharehouse for a while, I take some cheap hair conditioner and warm water and wash the hair thoroughly, then dive it a good brushing. For uncrimped hair you can get "beagle brushes" from your local pet store. They have fine metal teeth that work great for separating fine hair. Also it may just be me and my bad eyes but is that tied with all mylar or is that regular nylon? I like the shine to it. I use a fluorescent white uncrimped nylon in my ties that works great. All in all that's a great tie, especially for your first! Keep it up man.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to use them as tandems if your trolling those 

like one 4oz and one 3oz or 6oz and 4oz


----------

